
Skynet, a decentralized CDN and file sharing platform - beedrillzzzzz
https://siasky.net/
======
dillydobby
The possibilities do seem rather endless. This could very well be the backbone
storage layer for may popular sites such as youtube or netflix, imgur etc.
Decentralization eliminates a single point of failure.

------
throwawayno596
I love the simplicity of adding the files. It is neat. I dislike that landing
page does not work without Javascript.

My real question is, however, who owns the servers? Landing page stattes it
uses blockchain, which wakes up my internal BS detector. Could the author
elaborate? _added missing verb_

~~~
zherbert
Skynet is built on top of the Sia decentralized cloud storage platform
([https://sia.tech](https://sia.tech)). Sia uses a blockchain to facilitate
cryptocurrency transactions and store file contracts (which are like
cryptographic SLAs between users), and is very similar to Bitcoin in
architecture.

Anyone can operate a Skynet Webportal (the server), and Webportals can choose
how they'd like to monetize – for example, they can run ads.

You can also run your own Skynet Portal by downloading Sia v1.4.3, released
today. It costs about $10/mo to run a Portal because you have to form file
contracts with a few hundred storage providers on the network. But then you do
not have to go through a Webportal middleman.

Disclaimer: I work on the Sia/Skynet team.

